# Freaking out over 4.80 rating...



## RedGMC (Mar 19, 2016)

Im at 178 rated trips and 160 5 star .... im worried just a couple assholes 4 star*ing me into deactivation. Should I worry or naw, I feel like my rating should be better than it is at this point in the game.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RedGMC said:


> Im at 178 rated trips and 160 5 star .... im worried just a couple assholes 4 star*ing me into deactivation. Should I worry or naw, I feel like my rating should be better than it is at this point in the game.


Too much stress.

Find more rewarding work which you can enjoy.


----------



## RedGMC (Mar 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Too much stress.
> 
> Find more rewarding work which you can enjoy.


Whats sad is I actually like to Uber, ive turned down Interviews thinking I can make this work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RedGMC said:


> Whats sad is I actually like to Uber, ive turned down Interviews thinking I can make this work.


GET A REAL JOB !
with benefits.
Retirement
Insurance
Paid holidays
Social security
Unemployment benefits.
Uber part time

You think you can get credit for another car working Uber ?

Word is out how unreliable they are !

Deactivate on a whim !

Rate cuts !

No one will loan to an Uber driver !


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

RedGMC said:


> Im at 178 rated trips and 160 5 star .... im worried just a couple assholes 4 star*ing me into deactivation. Should I worry or naw, I feel like my rating should be better than it is at this point in the game.


You should be worried. Slippery slope. I would have to look it up, but I am like 82 rated trips 79 5 stars and 4.95

Most riders see 4 as a good rating. C'est la vie. I was 49 for 49 5 star, one jerk stopped me from 50 for 50, so all down hill.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

maui said:


> You should be worried. Slippery slope. I would have to look it up, but I am like 82 rated trips 79 5 stars and 4.95
> 
> Most riders see 4 as a good rating. C'est la vie. I was 49 for 49 5 star, one jerk stopped me from 50 for 50, so all down hill.


Hurry up and do 500 rides.
It will push that one off record.

I suggest driving drunk college kids for minimum fare to get 500 rides quickly !

Should be able to get 20-50 half mile rides a night.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Red GMC as far as I know you are fine at 4.80, 4.60 is where things get tricky but you can do a class to fix that if it ever comes. Just keep giving good service and when the opportunity arises remind them 5 stars if they enjoyed their trip.

Also, do your own calculations, see if this works for you personally when all is said and done. Every person's situation will be different. Half the people here seem to be trolls or failed and they will try and bring you down with them.

I enjoy Uber very much, and right now it is working for me, so I will continue doing it.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah, rate everyone a 5. When i started rating riders fairly, my rating plunged. my weekly rating was 4.95 when i didnt require seatbelts and rated all riders 5. The next week, my weekly rating was 4.57 when i rated fairly and required seatbelts. Goes to show that risera do five reprisal ratings and some are morally opposed to seatbelts.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Hurry up and do 500 rides.
> It will push that one off record.
> 
> I suggest driving drunk college kids for minimum fare to get 500 rides quickly !
> ...


That is the truth. After you hit 500, no single idiot pax can hurt your rating.

After you hit 500, you can kick people out of the car (pax dump) without worrying about that 1* they are going to give you.

Driving over 500 trips gives you about as much piece of mind as you can get driving Uber.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I usually take a week before I downrate problem riders from the automatic 5* that I give them while they exit the vehicle. But then again I only do about 10 trips per week so I can remember which ones were bad.



ubersan said:


> Yeah, rate everyone a 5. When i started rating riders fairly, my rating plunged. my weekly rating was 4.95 when i didnt require seatbelts and rated all riders 5. The next week, my weekly rating was 4.57 when i rated fairly and required seatbelts. Goes to show that risera do five reprisal ratings and some are morally opposed to seatbelts.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

RedGMC said:


> Whats sad is I actually like to Uber, ive turned down Interviews thinking I can make this work.


Bro uber is supposed to supplement your income not be your sole means of income. You get no benefits, no promotion, no experience. In the long term even flipping burgers at McDonalds is better. Better job security, pay raise, some benefits and promotion depending on your performance.

You can always have a real job and uber on your off days.


----------



## RedGMC (Mar 19, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> Bro uber is supposed to supplement your income not be your sole means of income. You get no benefits, no promotion, no experience. In the long term even flipping burgers at McDonalds is better. Better job security, pay raise, some benefits and promotion depending on your performance.
> 
> You can always have a real job and uber on your off days.


I understand that , im in a transitional stage between jobs, but the job is looking promising, hopefully i score this job on this interview coming up and i can uber after work for an hour or two here and there


----------



## Jay B (Jan 30, 2016)

RedGMC said:


> I understand that , im in a transitional stage between jobs, but the job is looking promising, hopefully i score this job on this interview coming up and i can uber after work for an hour or two here and there


Don't listen to these guys. People tend to do whatever everyone else or most people are doing. You can do it full-time if you like it. If you don't then find another option. I've made $2000 in one week before and consistently make over $1000 a week with less than 40 hours logged in and not even pushing myself, at least not by my standards. That's more money than a lot of people who work for corporate companies make. Yeah Uber has it's cons like no benefits and no ssi but you can set that up yourself anyway. Besides every job out there has a pro and con and Uber is no different. I personally would rather work for myself and my own hours than be on someone else's schedule and having them tell me what to do all day and deal with office politics.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jay B said:


> Don't listen to these guys. People tend to do whatever everyone else or most people are doing. You can do it full-time if you like it. If you don't then find another option. I've made $2000 in one week before and consistently make over $1000 a week with less than 40 hours logged in and not even pushing myself, at least not by my standards. That's more money than a lot of people who work for corporate companies make. Yeah Uber has it's cons like no benefits and no ssi but you can set that up yourself anyway. Besides every job out there has a pro and con and Uber is no different. I personally would rather work for myself and my own hours than be on someone else's schedule and having them tell me what to do all day and deal with office politics.


Do you still make 1,000 a week after adding all your cost, tax, health insurance, 401k?

Advising someone to depend on something like uber for the rest of their life is foolish. There are so many cons that it is not even funny.

You are one mistake away from being homeless. Can't apply for unemployment or workmans comp since you are an independent contractor. 
No health benefit. Good luck paying out of pocket.
Is uber matching your retirement funds? Do you even have one? Your typical uber driver doesn't even save for tax let alone retirement.
How does 10 years as an Uber driver sound on your resume? I bet that opens a lot of doors lol
No way to climb up the ladder or even a pay raise. 
Since Ubers inception pay rate has consistently declined and no sign of it slowing down. 
A job that doesn't garner any respect from society nor provide any personal fulfillment. 
You will soon be replaced by self driving cars please don't plan on making this as a career.


----------



## Jay B (Jan 30, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> Do you still make 1,000 a week after adding all your cost, tax, health insurance, 401k?
> 
> Advising someone to depend on something like uber for the rest of their life is foolish. There are so many cons that it is not even funny.
> 
> ...


First of all I said at least $1000 so yes I do. As for health insurance it's not much cheaper whether you work for most employers or not. And yest there are expenses like maintaining your car, gas etc. mileage which of course you can write off a lot of those things anyway which should make your taxes minimal. At least it did for me. I guess you didn't read that I said that you can setup retirement and 401k on your own if you want. And as for 401k I worked for a bank years ago and a lot of people lost a bunch of money in their 401k after the whole 2008 economy collapse so the 401k is not a huge deal anyway. How about the expenses for working for a company? Dressing in business casual? Having to get up extra early to be able to drive to work or take the train just to get there in time. And like I said before I'm not interested in kissing ass and moving up in some company only because the boss likes me and nothing to do with my actual skill set which happens all the time. Anyway if you dislike Uber so much then why are you even here wasting you time?


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jay B said:


> First of all I said at least $1000 so yes I do. As for health insurance it's not much cheaper whether you work for most employers or not. And yest there are expenses like maintaining your car, gas etc. mileage which of course you can write off a lot of those things anyway which should make your taxes minimal. At least it did for me. I guess you didn't read that I said that you can setup retirement and 401k on your own if you want. And as for 401k I worked for a bank years ago and a lot of people lost a bunch of money in their 401k after the whole 2008 economy collapse so the 401k is not a huge deal anyway. How about the expenses for working for a company? Dressing in business casual? Having to get up extra early to be able to drive to work or take the train just to get there in time. And like I said before I'm not interested in kissing ass and moving up in some company only because the boss likes me and nothing to do with my actual skill set which happens all the time. Anyway if you dislike Uber so much then why are you even here wasting you time?


I don't have other options. Graduated college last year and haven't found a non temp job yet. I still drive part time because I rather invest my time in looking for something stable than work at a job that has absolutely zero security or upside. Ten years from now, uber will pay you the same as the guy with zero experience. That is if uber didn't deactivate you for some bs reason or you didn't quit because they dropped the rates like they did countless times before.

Uber is great for part time or while in between jobs. But making it a career is short sighted.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

My ratings have taken a nose dive this past month. I had one week that was 4.5. Can't figure out why except a hypothesis that pax getting hit with a large Select fare or surge rate the drivers low.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

Uber isn't too bad if you're in the "in between" stages of full time job (with benefits). I've seen my ratings fluctuate a little week to week. No big worry until you get closer to Uber's cut off.

I'm with a few of the other people here that Uber on the part time basis. I'm either doing it on days off or after work. My regular job has me typically working until midnight (weekends too, and days off being during the week), so those after bar hours requests are on surge. I usually get 2-3 requests before heading home. Mostly the 4-6 Friday & Saturday night pings pay for my gas for the week (10 minute/5 mile commute to regular job helps a lot in that aspect).

Getting ride pings is the biggest thing. Knowing your area/county/parish helps too, meaning each town within those areas are known for certain income levels. Even cities can be divided into income level as well. Depending on the town/city, you'll get more pings in one 'zone' vs another.

Lower income riders will 5 star more than those in higher income brackets (my experience). I've had more low income riders (Uber is a lot cheaper than taxis in my area) than the high incomers. Out of all my pings, I'd say 85% were low to middle income (minimum wagers to middle tier blue collar types). The other 15% were upper middle class (20+ yr blue collar & 10+ yr white collar).


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> Do you still make 1,000 a week after adding all your cost, tax, health insurance, 401k?
> 
> Advising someone to depend on something like uber for the rest of their life is foolish. There are so many cons that it is not even funny.
> 
> ...


Get over yourself. You ridicule a person for trying to make an honest living.

I don't think anyone believes this is a career or their dream job. Kids don't say I want to be an uber driver when I grow up.

But we all have our reasons for doing this. We've made different decisions in life that have brought us down this path. Including YOU.

If someone wants to make this their full time job, you don't have to be a judgemental prick about it.

Personally, I've worked in an office and had the benefits u mentioned. It was all overrated and I was miserable.

Getting up early is for the birds.

I work on my time table now. I don't know what I'll be doing a year from now, nor do I care. Maybe I'll still be doing this. Maybe I'll be the president...apparently anyone can do that job these days.

Regardless, I hope whatever I'm doing, I'm happy. I'm not going to be miserable doing a job just for SS that will probably be non existent by the time I'm old enough to retire. I'm already covered under my wife's medical insurance.

Every job has pros and cons. I've weighed my options and driving for uber full time is the best thing for me right now.

I'm educated and have a skill in voice and data installation. I can always go back to doing that if this doesn't work out.


----------



## Jay B (Jan 30, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> I don't have other options. Graduated college last year and haven't found a non temp job yet. I still drive part time because I rather invest my time in looking for something stable than work at a job that has absolutely zero security or upside. Ten years from now, uber will pay you the same as the guy with zero experience. That is if uber didn't deactivate you for some bs reason or you didn't quit because they dropped the rates like they did countless times before.
> 
> Uber is great for part time or while in between jobs. But making it a career is short sighted.


So I'm supposed to take the advice from someone who graduated from college just to not have a so called REA Job? This is why I only take advice from people who are actually successful. Also there is no such thing as job security. You can be laid off from any job whether you do good or not. I've seen it happen.


----------



## Jay B (Jan 30, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Get over yourself. You ridicule a person for trying to make an honest living.
> 
> I don't think anyone believes this is a career or their dream job. Kids don't say I want to be an uber driver when I grow up.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you man. Like you I worked for a corporate company. For 10 years actually and was miserable there more the 1/2 the time. They kept lowering incentives but giving us more work and looking to fire people. Like you I didn't plan on becoming an Uber driver. However I have always enjoyed driving so the job kind of suits me in a way whether it's with Uber or someone else. Before doing this I tried food delivery with companies like Door Dash and Postmates, my only problem with that was I didn't like the parking in some areas. I feel Uber is the best because I make more money with less hours but both types of jobs I enjoyed far more than my corporate jobs I had.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jay B said:


> So I'm supposed to take the advice from someone who graduated from college just to not have a so called REA Job? This is why I only take advice from people who are actually successful. Also there is no such thing as job security. You can be laid off from any job whether you do good or not. I've seen it happen.


You do what ever works for you. People like you only learn when they get bit. In the mean time please don't advice people to pass over job interviews to pursue ubering full time.


----------



## Jay B (Jan 30, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> You do what ever works for you. People like you only learn when they get bit. In the mean time please don't advice people to pass over job interviews to pursue ubering full time.


Well it depends on the job they are interviewing for and what they actually like to do for a living. But honestly I can tell that you don't have much experience out there in the workplace to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Jay B said:


> Well it depends on the job they are interviewing for and what they actually like to do for a living. But honestly I can tell that you don't have much experience out there in the workplace to know what I'm talking about.


Have about 8 years working work outside of uber. Even though they were low paying jobs, I would still take them over uber if I was to make a career out of them. Because I had health insurance, retirement, raise, union and possible promotion based on my performance.


----------



## Jay B (Jan 30, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> Have about 8 years working work outside of uber. Even though they were low paying jobs, I would still take them over uber if I was to make a career out of them. Because I had health insurance, retirement, raise, union and possible promotion based on my performance.


Just graduating from college with 8 full years of work experience seems pretty strange unless you started going to school at 30. Anyway you seem to think you know what's right so keep doing what you're doing. Hopefully it will get you what you want in the end.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

RedGMC said:


> Im at 178 rated trips and 160 5 star .... im worried just a couple assholes 4 star*ing me into deactivation. Should I worry or naw, I feel like my rating should be better than it is at this point in the game.


Uber does not pay enough to freak out


----------

